# New Avatar, u liekYES



## TheStump (Jan 19, 2008)

old one V


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 19, 2008)

I wanna play the stump game!

link plz


----------



## TheStump (Jan 19, 2008)

it would involve massive explosions, naked women, kiss ass one liners and enough awesome to nuke most, if not all of America...in just the first level!

are you ready for that!!!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice, I like it, simple and old-school. 

That strange Rockman (I have the impression his face was the GBAtemp logo...) was too... strange.


----------



## Jax (Jan 19, 2008)

O NOES! It's alive!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 19, 2008)

I like it.  Simple and nice.


----------

